

Apple does not care about your living room - aynlaplant
http://www.zdnet.com/apple-does-not-care-about-your-living-room-7000017187/

======
frankcaron
I couldn't disagree more. While Apple may be foolish to release a full TV with
the screen, opening up apps (read: games) with the new third-party controller
support in iOS7 only stands to grab them easy market share and grow the living
room iTunes purchase portal. It's easy money with little RnD. My guess?
They're just waiting until shipping an A5X with 64GB flash storage in a hockey
puck is possible at $99.

